

Ask HN: Any one have any stats on how many HN 'users' are bots? - eragnew

From a real user (but I guess you'll have to take my word on that :)
======
mindcrime
I am the only real user here. The rest of what you see are all bots I control,
or figments of my imagination.

Even pg is a bot, see: <https://github.com/mindcrime/pgbot>

~~~
SubZero
See? I even control this bot.

~~~
mindcrime
I knew you were going to say that.

~~~
Killswitch
I have been unplugged from the Matrix. You do not control me!

~~~
hef19898
A rebel! Get him!

~~~
Killswitch
You can't catch me, I bend pixels!

~~~
hef19898
The choosen one! But... this is impossible!!!!

------
Mz
I can think of a couple bots I knew of but can't tell you the names. And that
is hardly a stat.

